# [Verschenke]  Gut gekühlte Spielekeys aus dem Hohen Norden



## Briareos (12. Juni 2014)

*[Verschenke]  Gut gekühlte Spielekeys aus dem Hohen Norden*

Über Pfingsten habe ich mal meine diversen Bundles durchgesucht und dabei noch ein paar Keys gefunden, die ich noch nicht eingelöst habe. Und bevor sie ewig bei mir in diversen Accounts vor sich hinvegetieren, dachte ich mir ich suche ihnen mal ein schönes, freundliches neues Zuhause. 

*Der Übersichtlichkeit hier immer der Link zum  Beitrag mit den aktuellen Angeboten. *
Aktuelle Übersicht

So, das sind jetzt die ersten die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe. Sobald meine Zettel mit dem Rest wieder auftauchen gibt's einen Edit.

Schreibt mir einfach eine PN und es gilt das Motto "Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst." und mehr als einen Key gibt's nur in begründeten Ausnahmefällen. 

*Edit:
*Meine Frau hat noch vier unbenutzte Origin-Keys zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Briareos (14. Juni 2014)

So, das grandiose *Bastion* ist weg, *Beatbuddy* sehr wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Briareos (14. Juni 2014)

Man, das geht ja jetzt Schlag auf Schlag ... *Mark of the Ninj*a hat auch ein neues Zuhause gefunden.


----------



## Denis10 (14. Juni 2014)

Wenn Risen noch zu haben ist, würde ich mich dafür mal melden.


----------



## Briareos (14. Juni 2014)

So, *Risen* und das *LotRO-Pack* ist auch weg.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Denis10 (14. Juni 2014)

Ist angekommen und jetzt auch auf meinem Steam Account. 


Danke


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2014)

In meinem Origin-Account wäre noch Platz für ein *Medal of Honor*. Wenn nicht vergriffen, nehme ich es gerne dankend an.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2014)

Dann sage ich mal tausend Dank.


----------



## Briareos (15. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In meinem Origin-Account wäre noch Platz für ein *Medal of Honor*. Wenn nicht vergriffen, nehme ich es gerne dankend an.


Sorry, da war jemand leider schneller. Ich bin gestern Abend jedoch nicht mehr dazu gekommen alles zu aktualisieren, irgendeine sportliche Randveranstaltung in Südamerika hat meine Aufmerksamkeit beansprucht. 

BtW: *Beatbuddy*, *Medal of Honor* und *Burnout Paradise* sind nun auch weg.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2014)

Briareos ... coole Aktion! Drei kleine Rabauken nach oben!


----------



## smooth1980 (15. Juni 2014)

Sollte das Spiel *Mirror's Edge* noch zu haben sein dann würde Ich mich riesig darüber freuen.Sehr nette Aktion von Dir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Briareos (16. Juni 2014)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Sollte das Spiel *Mirror's Edge* noch zu haben sein dann würde Ich mich riesig darüber freuen.Sehr nette Aktion von Dir auf jeden Fall.


Kein Problem, der Key kommt heute Nachmittag per PM ... im Moment bin ich noch im Büro. 

Somit ist *Mirror's Edge* auch wech.


----------



## smooth1980 (17. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Key.Hat natürlich funktioniert.Nette Aktion.


----------



## BobaFat2 (21. Juni 2014)

Hab dir eine PN geschrieben wg. Sims 3


----------



## Briareos (27. Juni 2014)

Da schaut man mal einen Tag nicht rein und schon verpasst man etwas.

Ich muss mich nochmal bei den beiden Interessenten für den *Sims 3 Key* entschuldigen, das ich den Key gestern der Tochter einer Bekannten gegeben habe und den Startpost hier nicht gleich geändert habe.Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass der jetzt auf einmal ein derartiges Interesse weckt. 

Das habe ich jetzt nachgeholt und in diesem Sinne: Das *Sims 3 Starter Pack* ist jetzt auch wech.


----------



## Briareos (27. Juni 2014)

So, und da ich gerade so in Laune bin, habe ich noch einen Key für *Crazy Machines 2* in den Startpost editiert ... falls sich jemand dafür erwäremn kann.


----------



## Briareos (14. November 2014)

So, kurz bevor die Weihnachtszeit beginnt wird es mal wieder Zeit ein bisschen in den diversen Accounts aufzuräumen und noch nicht benutzte Keys bedürftigen Gamern zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wie immer gilt: Wer zuerst kommt ... usw. ... und Interessierte müssen auch nicht das Forum vollspammen um auf eine Mindestpostzahl zu kommen. ^^ Allerdings behalte ich mir das Recht vor Interessensbekundungen zu ignorieren, wenn es mir in den Kram passt. 

*Steam*

ARMA - Cold War Assault 
Gotham City Impostors: Professional Kit 
Metro 2033 (Nicht die Redux-Version) 
Overruled! (Early Access) 
Spec Ops: The Line 
The Bureau: XCom Declassified 
Worms Revolution Gold Edition 
Crazy Machines 2 

Und aus dem aktuellen *Humble Jumbo Bundle* habe ich noch drei zwei ein Key für Insurgency zu vergeben.


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2014)

Schöne Aktion von dir ... auch wenn du aus Prenzlau kommst!


----------



## Briareos (14. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion von dir ... auch wenn du aus Prenzlau kommst!


Danke, aber warum sollen die Keys bei mir in irgendeiner Bibliothek Staub ansetzen, wenn sich hier vielleicht der ein oder andere findet, dem man damit den Tag verschönern kann.

BtW: Ich komme nicht aus Prenzlau ... ich wohne nur derzeit hier.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. November 2014)

Ich wäre an Spec Ops: The Line interessiert


----------



## Briareos (14. November 2014)

Die Brieftaube mit dem Schlüssel ist unterwegs.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2014)

Fein Fein

Ich melde mal interesse an The Bureau: XCom Declassiefied an


----------



## Briareos (14. November 2014)

Und auch hier ist ein Täubchen auf Reisen.

Und ich habe noch ein Spiel hinzugefügt: Crazy Machines 2


----------



## MichaelG (14. November 2014)

Ist Worms noch verfügbar?  Wäre nett.


----------



## Briareos (14. November 2014)

Mittlerweile sind ja ganze Taubenschwärme unterwegs.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2014)

Dankeschön.


----------



## MichaelG (14. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für Worms.


----------



## tapferertoaser (14. November 2014)

Ich würde nen Insurgency Key nehmen wenn noch einer da ist.


----------



## Briareos (15. November 2014)

Nichts zu danken, ich bin froh wenn meine Bibliothek etwas übersichtlicher wird.



tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Ich würde nen Insurgency Key nehmen wenn noch einer da ist.


Ist unterwegs.


----------



## tapferertoaser (15. November 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Nichts zu danken, ich bin froh wenn meine Bibliothek etwas übersichtlicher wird.
> 
> 
> Ist unterwegs.



Auch hier nocheinmal besten dank


----------



## Koko444 (24. November 2014)

Ich interessiere mich für einen ARMA-Key. Ist noch einer verfügbar?


----------



## Briareos (25. November 2014)

War noch verfügbar und ist jetzt zu dir unterwegs.


----------



## Koko444 (26. November 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> War noch verfügbar und ist jetzt zu dir unterwegs.



Besten Dank!


----------



## Monalye (26. November 2014)

Ich möchte mal fragen, ob du den Gotham City Impostors Key noch hättest, wenn ja, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## Kreon (27. November 2014)

Hey, ich hätte Interesse an Crazy Maschines 2. Ist das noch zu haben?
Habe vor ein paar Jahren, als das mit den Steamkeys noch nicht so in war und man damit quasi überschüttet wurde, auch schon mal zur Weihnachtszeit ein paar Sachen verschenkt.


----------



## Briareos (28. November 2014)

@Monalye
Wenn ich das jetzt recht in Erinnerung habe ist ein Key unterwegs nach Österreich. 

@Kreon
Und auch dein Key ist an eine private Taube getackert. ^^


----------



## CoDBFgamer (29. November 2014)

Ist noch ein Key von Insurgency da? Wenn ja, würde ich mich über einen Key freuen.


----------



## Briareos (30. November 2014)

@CoDBFgamer
Schönen ersten Advent, die Key-Taube Ist unterwegs ... und somit ist noch ein Key dafür über.


----------



## charly1976 (1. Dezember 2014)

schade das Metro schon vergriffen ist.


----------



## Briareos (1. Dezember 2014)

charly1976 schrieb:


> schade das Metro schon vergriffen ist.


Ja, aber vielleicht tröstet es dich ein klein wenig, dass der Key einen meiner Steam-Freunde glücklich gemacht hat. 

Ich weiß, ist ein schwacher Trost ... aber immerhin gibt es ja das Metro-Redux-Bundle derzeit für 'nen schmalen Taler.


----------



## charly1976 (4. Dezember 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ja, aber vielleicht tröstet es dich ein klein wenig, dass der Key einen meiner Steam-Freunde glücklich gemacht hat.



Hehe auf jeden Fall


----------



## CoDBFgamer (4. Dezember 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> @CoDBFgamer
> Schönen ersten Advent, die Key-Taube Ist unterwegs ... und somit ist noch ein Key dafür über.



Danke. Jetzt hab ich mal wieder nen tollen Multiplayer-Shooter.


----------



## Briareos (20. Oktober 2015)

So, hab mal wieder in meinen DLH-Account geschaut und da doch tatsächlich zwei Keys von Spielen gefunden, die ich schon lange habe. Wer also Interesse hat, darf dieses gerne hier bekunden.  Und wie immer: Wer zuerst kommt ... usw. ...

*Derzeit im Angebot:*


 Enclave 
X-Blades 

Da ich gerade meine PCG-Sammlung wieder auf Vordermann bringe, kommen in den nächsten Tagen (oder Wochen^^) sicher noch ein paar Keys der Vollversionen hinzu, die ich schon habe, nicht brauche oder sonstwie nicht mag. 

Also: _Stay tuned!_


----------



## Briareos (23. November 2015)

So, die letzten Keys haben auf einem anderen Weg neue Besitzer gefunden, aber Dank Sauerlandboy habe ich auch mal wieder in meinen DLH-Account reingeschaut und dabei tatsächlich noch einen bisher nicht genutzten Key gefunden. Wer also einen Klassiker der Rundentaktik mit Rollenspielelementen nachholen möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

*Derzeit im Angebot:*


 Gorky 17


----------



## Briareos (3. Februar 2016)

Wegen des aktuellen Humble Ubisoft Bundle gibt es ein ...*

!!!Update!!!*

*Derzeit im Angebot:*


 Gorky 17 
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger (Steam) 
Far Cry 3 (uPlay)  

Wie immer gilt: Wer zuerst kommt usw ...


----------



## thoner79 (3. Februar 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Wegen des aktuellen Humble Ubisoft Bundle gibt es ein ...*
> 
> !!!Update!!!*
> 
> ...



Also falls du Far Cry 3 noch übrig hast, wär ne feine Sache.


----------



## SubSonicEr (3. Februar 2016)

Hab ne PN geschrieben


----------



## Briareos (3. Februar 2016)

thoner79 schrieb:


> Also falls du Far Cry 3 noch übrig hast, wär ne feine Sache.


PN ist raus, und wie immer: Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Briareos (3. Februar 2016)

SubSonicEr schrieb:


> Hab ne PN geschrieben


Ich auch. ^^


----------



## thoner79 (3. Februar 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> PN ist raus, und wie immer: Viel Spaß damit!



Danke schön, 
Werd ich später gleich mit dem Download anfangen und morgen dann mal reinschauen.


----------



## andyw1228 (8. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte Gerne Gorky17. Ich hatte es vor sehr, vielen Jahren schonmal gespielt. Ist ein nettes Spiel.


----------



## Briareos (10. Februar 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> *Derzeit im Angebot:*
> 
> 
> Gorky 17
> ...


Alles ist raus ...

... ein was Neues ist drin ...

Aktuell ist zu vergeben: FarCry 3: Blood Dragon (uPlay)


----------



## andyw1228 (11. Februar 2016)

Das sieh nach dem aktuellen Humble Bundle aus. Far Cry Blood Dragon kam ja erst gestern dazu. Haben
das alle, die das Bundle vorher gekauft haben nachträglich noch bekommen ?
FC: BD ist ein witziges Spiel, kann ich jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Evari0r (11. Februar 2016)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Das sieh nach dem aktuellen Humble Bundle aus. Far Cry Blood Dragon kam ja erst gestern dazu. Haben
> das alle, die das Bundle vorher gekauft haben nachträglich noch bekommen ?
> FC: BD ist ein witziges Spiel, kann ich jedem empfehlen.



Ja das haben alle mit die schon vorher Far Cry 3 ect. bekommen haben, haben das gestern(mit einem Splinter Cell Teil)dazu bekommen. Der Empfehlung kann ich auch nur zustimmen: ein herlich beklopptes und sich selbst auf die Schippe nehmendes Spiel.


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Februar 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Alles ist raus ...
> 
> ... ein was Neues ist drin ...
> 
> Aktuell ist zu vergeben: FarCry 3: Blood Dragon (uPlay)



Wenn sich noch niemand dafür gemeldet hat, würde ich's nehmen, fand's schon immer interessant


----------



## Briareos (11. Februar 2016)

@PcJuenger

Bekommst du sobald ich zu Hause und der kleine Sohnemann im Bett ist.


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Februar 2016)

Auch hier nochmal besten Dank ^^


----------



## andyw1228 (15. Februar 2016)

Ist hier jemand, der* Call of Juarez Gunslinger, Grow Home, Rayman Origins, Far Cry 3, FC Blood Dragon, Splinter Cell Blacklist, SC Chaos Theory und Assassins Creed Rogue *aus dem aktuellen Humble-Bundle haben möchte ?
Es geht nur noch bis morgen um 20:00.
Zum verschenken ist mir das ein bisschen zu viel, aber ich möchte The Crew und AC China haben. 
Ich denke fifty-fifty wäre fair. Also jeder 7,50€ - 15€ ist zwar auch nicht die Welt, aber ich habe diesen Monat schon so einiges (u.a. Rise of the Tomb Raider) gekauft. 
Also nicht mosern, habe schon einiges verschenkt...


----------



## andyw1228 (15. Februar 2016)

Hat keiner Bock das zu teilen ? Das Angebot geht nur noch bis morgen 20:00


----------



## Sansaido (16. Februar 2016)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Hat keiner Bock das zu teilen ? Das Angebot geht nur noch bis morgen 20:00



Ich habe an den beiden Far Cry und Splinter Cell Interesse ^^


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Ich habe an den beiden Far Cry und Splinter Cell Interesse ^^



Er verschenkt sie nicht du musst sie kaufen


----------



## Sansaido (16. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Er verschenkt sie nicht du musst sie kaufen



Ist mir nicht entgangen


----------



## Briareos (2. März 2016)

Da wird einfach so der eigene Thread geentert. 

Dank des aktuellen HumbleBundle habe ich diese beiden Rollenspielklassiker zu vergeben, da natürlich schon in meinem Besitz.


Knights of the Old Republic (Steam) 
Knights of the Old Republic 2 (Steam) 
 Same procedure as usual. (^^)


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. März 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Da wird einfach so der eigene Thread geentert.
> 
> Dank des aktuellen HumbleBundle habe ich diese beiden Rollenspielklassiker zu vergeben, da natürlich schon in meinem Besitz.
> 
> ...


Ich hätte Interesse an den 2 Spielen. Würde Dir im Gegenzug einen Streets of Rage 2, Binary Domain and Condemned: Criminal Origins SEGA Key oder einen Gunstar Heroes, Renegade Ops & Viking: Battle for Asgard SEGA Key anbieten falls du die Aktion verpasst hast.


----------



## andyw1228 (2. März 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Da wird einfach so der eigene Thread geentert.



Sorry...habe bald wieder was zu verschenken.

Nämlich jetzt.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht habe ich noch einen Gift-Link für Call of Juarez Gunslinger.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich den nicht in einem andern Thread schon verschenkt habe...


----------



## andyw1228 (2. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Er verschenkt sie nicht du musst sie kaufen



Naja, 4 oder 5 Top-Spiele für 7-fuffzig war ja fast geschenkt, nech wahr UncleBazinga ?


----------



## Briareos (2. März 2016)

Und wech sind 'se schon.

@smutjesmooth
Du hast Post!


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. März 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Und wech sind 'se schon.
> 
> @smutjesmooth
> Du hast Post!


Du hast auch Post. Viel Spaß mit deinen 6 neuen SEGA Spielen. 
Danke für KOTOR 1 und 2.


----------



## andyw1228 (9. März 2016)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Sorry...habe bald wieder was zu verschenken.
> 
> Nämlich jetzt.
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht habe ich noch einen Gift-Link für* Call of Juarez Gunslinger*.
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich den nicht in einem andern Thread schon verschenkt habe...



Falls es jemand überlesen hat: Ich habe noch einen wahrscheinlich unbenutzen Gift-Link für *"Call of Juarez Gunslinger".*


----------



## Briareos (9. März 2016)

Da HumbleBundle das Star Wars Bundle mit Spielen aufgestockt hat (die ich natürlich allesamt schon habe), kommen sie eben hier rein. Zur Aufnahme in eine gut gepflegte Steam-Bibliothek stehen bereit:




Star Wars: Battlefront II (Steam) 
Star Wars: Dark Forces (Steam) 
Star Wars: Jedi Knight - Dark Forces II (Steam) 


Es gilt wie immer das Recht des Schnelleren, außer wenn mir die Nase des Schnellsten nicht passt.


----------



## golani79 (9. März 2016)

Wär Battlefront II noch zu haben?

Vorausgesetzt, ich komme durch den Nasencheck


----------



## Briareos (9. März 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wär Battlefront II noch zu haben?
> 
> Vorausgesetzt, ich komme durch den Nasencheck


if nase=trusted_user then
{
send_mail(attach_key);
}
else { add_to_ignore(user) }

Glückwunsch golani, du hast Post!


----------



## golani79 (9. März 2016)

Recht schönen Dank!


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2016)

... auch wenn Briareos aus Prenzlau kommt (   ), schöne Aktion von ihm die Keys unters gierige Volk zu bringen!


----------



## Briareos (31. August 2016)

Ich muss unbedingt heraus finden, wieso Rabowke eine so unnatürliche Abneigung gegen eine gewisse uckermärkische Kleinstadt hat. 

@topic
Nach langer Abstinenz habe ich auch mal wieder zugeschlagen und kann einen Teil aufgrund von Überfüllung der Steambibliothek unters Volk bringen. Aktuell stehen zur Auswahl:



Star Wars: Dark Forces (Steam | Humblebundle Gift) 
Star Wars: Jedi Knight Dark Forces II (Steam | HumbleBundle Gift) 
TimeShift (Steam | HumbleBundle Gift) 
Darwinia (Steam | Steam Gift) 
Multivinia (Steam | Steam Gift) 
Defcon (Steam | Steam Gift) 
Uplink (Steam | Steam Gift) 

Das übliche Prozedere: Wer zu erst kommt, bla bla bla ...


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2016)

Über Uplink bin ich schon ab und zu gestolpert - das sieht ganz interessant aus.
Würde mich darüber freuen.

Wobei mein Backlog jedoch auch nicht grade klein ist - sollte es jemand anders wollen, lasse ich also gern den Vortritt


----------



## Briareos (31. August 2016)

@golani
Dann sollst du Uplink haben. Da es ein ein Steam-Gift ist müsstest du mir noch kurz eine Freundschaftsanfrage über Steam schicken (mein Steam-Acc steht ja im Profil), damit ich dir das zusenden kann. Oder geht das mittlerweile auch ohne das man befreundet ist?

Und TimeShift ist auch vergeben, das geht sogar fast nach nebenan ... also quasi Nachbarschaft ... okay, näheres Umfeld ... okay, es ist immerhin eine halbe Stunde mit dem Auto weg.


----------



## chewara (31. August 2016)

Dark forces 2 würde mich interessieren


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2016)

Hab dir mal ne Anfrage geschickt - Steamnick ist der gleiche wie hier.


----------



## chewara (31. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab dir mal ne Anfrage geschickt - Steamnick ist der gleiche wie hier.



Nix bei mir zu sehen , 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Briareos (31. August 2016)

chewara schrieb:


> Dark forces 2 würde mich interessieren
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Der Giftlink kommt demnächst per PM zugeflattert.

Und das obwohl hier jemand die Apfel-Produkte unterstützt.
Ich möchte hiermit meine Toleranz gebührlich gewürdigt wissen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





golani79 schrieb:


> Hab dir mal ne Anfrage geschickt - Steamnick ist der gleiche wie hier.


Ist angenommen und das Geschenk ist schon auf der digitalen Datenautobahn.



chewara schrieb:


> Nix bei mir zu sehen,


Er meinte auch mich.


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2016)

Grade angekommen - recht schönen Dank!


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2016)

Nur schon für diesen Thread mag ich diese Com


Geb aber offen zu, dass ich sonst keine (aktiv) kenne.
Wozu auch?
Gratis Keys, ein paar Hardwarefreaks für Fragen und gesittete Umgangsformen im Vergleich zu andere Foren, welche ich selten frequentiere.


----------



## Briareos (31. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nur schon für diesen Thread mag ich diese Com


Ich hab dich auch lieb McDrake.


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich hab dich auch lieb McDrake.


Bei diesem Blick (dein Avatar), werd ich aber auch ganz wuschig.


----------



## smutjesmooth (1. September 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei diesem Blick (dein Avatar), werd ich aber auch ganz wuschig.


Mein Tipp: Nehmt euch zusammen ein Hotelzimmer. 
Aber es ist schon schön hier in der Community. Bin hier auch gern unterwegs.


----------



## Briareos (7. Dezember 2016)

Heute mal etwas anderes.

In der aktuellen PC Games fiel mir eine "Promo Paysafecard" für *Final Fantasy XIV* entgegen.
Wenn ich die Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, kann man sich damit 30 Tage Spielzeit kaufen.

Wenn hier jemand Interesse daran hat, einfach melden.
Ich kann damit nichts anfangen.


----------



## TheSinner (14. Dezember 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Heute mal etwas
> 
> In der aktuellen PC Games fiel mir eine "Promo Paysafecard" für *Final Fantasy XIV* entgegen.
> Wenn ich die Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, kann man sich damit 30 Tage Spielzeit kaufen.
> ...


 


Hey. 

Ich würd mich über DEFCON durchaus freuen, wenn das noch verfügbar ist?

Dasselbe gälte, falls nicht arg vermessen, für den FF XIV Coupon.

Vielen Dank für die nette Aktion - schön zu sehen dass es das auch weiterhin gibt


----------



## Briareos (15. Dezember 2016)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Hey.
> 
> Ich würd mich über DEFCON durchaus freuen, wenn das noch verfügbar ist?
> 
> ...



DEFCON kannst du gerne haben, du müsstest mir dazu nur über Steam eine Freundschaftsanfrage senden, da i6ch es als Geschen6k nur an Freunde verschicken kann.
Mein Steam-Nick steht unter meinem Avatar.

Und den Coupon kannst du auch gerne haben, musst dich aber noch bis zum Wochenende gedulden.
Den habe ich nämlich im Büro liegen lassen und komm dort erst am Samstag oder Sonntag wieder vorbei.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2016)

Klinke mich mal kurz ein. Wer will kann auch so einen FF-Coupon von mir bekommen. Der liegt bei mir auch nur sinnfrei herum.


----------



## TheSinner (15. Dezember 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> DEFCON kannst du gerne haben, du müsstest mir dazu nur über Steam eine Freundschaftsanfrage senden, da i6ch es als Geschen6k nur an Freunde verschicken kann.
> Mein Steam-Nick steht unter meinem Avatar.



Alles klar, du solltest eine neue Anfrage erhalten haben von 'ner ollen Ninja Schildkröte  Danke vielmals! Da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach an WarGames 




> Und den Coupon kannst du auch gerne haben, musst dich aber noch bis zum Wochenende gedulden.
> Den habe ich nämlich im Büro liegen lassen und komm dort erst am Samstag oder Sonntag wieder vorbei.



Kein Problem, vielen Dank dafür auch jetzt schonmal.


----------



## Briareos (15. Dezember 2016)

@theSinner

Ist losgeschickt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (15. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klinke mich mal kurz ein. Wer will kann auch so einen FF-Coupon von mir bekommen. Der liegt bei mir auch nur sinnfrei herum.


Kann man damit 30 Tage FF 14 spielen zum reinschnupppern ?
Dann hätte ich Interesse. Wenn man aber FF 14 braucht nützt er mir leider nichts.
Ausprobieren wollte ich das Spiel schon lange mal.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2016)

Ist für FF XIV. Gilt für 30 Tage Laufzeit. Jepp.


----------



## smutjesmooth (15. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist für FF XIV. Gilt für 30 Tage Laufzeit. Jepp.


Dann würde ich den gern nehmen und das Spiel mal testen.


----------



## Briareos (11. November 2017)

So, ich bin gerade mal wieder beim sortieren meiner Keys aus der PC Games, und da sind mir doch tatsächlich noch zwei uPlay-Keys in die Hände gefallen, die ich schon habe und somit nicht brauche.

*uPlay*
Might & Magic: Heroes VI
Might & Magic X: Legacy

Ich war mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich die Codes nicht selber eingelöst habe, aber meine Exemplare haben laut uPlay einen anderen Code. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die Codes noch gültig sind, kann dies aber nicht mit 100%tiger Sicherheit sagen. Aber zu 99% sollten sie noch nicht eingelöst sein. Aber dennoch nicht traurig sein, wenn sie es am Ende doch sind...

Wie immer gilt: First comes, first serve!
Und wenn es mal anders ist, dann war das meine ganz persönliche, subjektive Entscheidung.


----------



## TheSinner (12. November 2017)

Briareos schrieb:


> So, ich bin gerade mal wieder beim sortieren meiner Keys aus der PC Games, und da sind mir doch tatsächlich noch zwei uPlay-Keys in die Hände gefallen, die ich schon habe und somit nicht brauche.
> 
> *uPlay*
> Might & Magic: Heroes VI
> ...




Heyo, ich glaub es ist schon Bescherung - ich bin ein alter Fan von Might and magic, vielleicht könnt ich ja...? 

Wären bei mir definitiv nicht verloren sondern ein Garant für kuschlige Herbstwinterschietwetterabende!


----------



## Briareos (12. November 2017)

Zwei mächtig magische Schlüssel sind per Brieftaube auf dem Weg nach NRW.


----------

